# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sex speeltjes

## John_Swain

ik heb nou al bijna 4 jaar met vriendin. we zijn zelfs verloofd erg gelukkig met elkaar. Helaas schieten we in de sex wat te kort. Dit heeft te maken met wat privé redenen. waaronder dat ze bijvoorbeeld vaak last heeft van blaas ontstekingen.

Nou vroeg ik mij af, ik heb net wat speeltjes voor mezelf gekocht.
want een man moet toch aan zijn trekken komen.
En ik moet gewoon eerlijk zijn dat ik het liever zelf doe dan dat het gedaan word voor me.
Mijn vraag is nu, is dit vreemd? Raar?
En is het erg als ik het achter haar rug om doe?

Ik voel me namelijk een beetje schuldig, maar ja ik wil ook aan mijn trekken komen...
Ik heb namelijk ook wel het gevoel dat het eigenlijk onschuldig is.

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## John_Swain

laat ik het zo zeggen we hebben meer liefde in huis dan geld dus nee die komt er niet.
overigens is mijn vriendin niet zon seks fanaat.
en dus ook niet echt met speeltjes. Denk ik ook dat ze zich schaamt voor zichzelf maar dat kan aan mij liggen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John Swain,

Dat ding is idd leip duur! Zou heb zelf ook niet gekocht hebben, maar heb m dus van mn vriend gekregen :Smile: 

Er zijn trouwens idd vrouwen die zich schamen voor speeltjes, maar een hele hoop ook weer niet. Zo ken ik iemand die 1x in de zoveel tijd een party met vrouwen onder elkaar houdt en dan de hele avond gaan kletsen over speeltjes. Haha dat zou ik persoonlijk dan ook weer niet doen. 

Maar ik zou iig mezelf niet schamen voor het gebruik van speeltjes, dus in jouw geval, ik denk dat je vriendin het echt wel zou begrijpen!

----------

